# Home made garage-house door



## Rick18071 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi folks. I have a 4' wide opening from my garage into a utility room. I need a door that can pass for opening protection between the house and garage here. I need to keep the 4' wide opening for the working space for the heater and water heater. Rather then getting 4' wide custom made door I would like to make one myself.

A solid wood door needs to be 1-1/4" thick per code so I was thinking of attaching three 7/8" OSB sheets together for the door slab. Because of the weight of this door I can cut it in half and have two leafs. Of course I will weatherstrip it.

Does someone have a better idea?


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2020)

Not a carpenter, 

Use a regular size door. 

But a removable piece in for the rest of the space/ filler.

And in ten years when you have to change something out, take the spacer out and open the door.

Or if you are in an area that resales surplus building materials, just buy a used door.


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 25, 2020)

cda said:


> Not a carpenter,
> 
> Use a regular size door.
> 
> ...



inspector won't approve the removable space/filler in the required work space. Also need to change the filter in the heater and the heatpump water heater regularly.


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> inspector won't approve the removable space/filler in the required work space. Also need to change the filter in the heater and the heatpump water heater regularly.




But do you need a four foot door to do that??

We are talking about a house


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2020)

Consider a 3' door with a "fixed" leaf on hinges.
Does it have to be rated?


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Consider a 3' door with a "fixed" leaf on hinges.
> Does it have to be rated?



It is a house

Does not say if common wall with rest of house


----------



## e hilton (Mar 25, 2020)

If you only use the door to service the equipment, i would consider a pair of 24” doors.  They would take up less swing space when open than a 4 ft leaf.


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 25, 2020)

If you can get the inspector to sign off as an approved alternative, maybe. May want to use fire retardant plywood and still needs to be self closing so might require a closure instead of spring hinges.


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> If you can get the inspector to sign off as an approved alternative, maybe. May want to use fire retardant plywood and still needs to be self closing so might require a closure instead of spring hinges.




Why self closing?
Code section


----------



## ICE (Mar 25, 2020)

California Building Code:

_406.3.2.1 Dwelling unit separation. The private garage shall be separated from the dwelling unit and its attic area by means of gypsum board, not less than 1/2 inch (12.7 mm) in thickness, applied to the garage side. Garages beneath habitable rooms shall be separated from all habitable rooms above by not less than a 5/8- inch (15.9 mm) Type X gypsum board or equivalent and 1/2-inch (12.7 mm) gypsum board applied to structures supporting the separation from habitable rooms above the garage. Door openings between a private garage and the dwelling unit shall be equipped with either solid wood doors or solid or honeycomb core steel doors not less than 13/8 inches (34.9 mm) in thickness, or doors in compliance with Section 716.2.2.1 with a fire protection rating of not less than 20 minutes. Doors shall be self-closing and self-latching. _

California Residential Code:

_R302.5.1 Opening protection. Openings from a private garage directly into a room used for sleeping purposes shall not be permitted. Other openings between the garage and residence shall be equipped with solid wood doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) in thickness, solid or honeycomb- core steel doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) thick, or 20-minute fire-rated doors, equipped with self-closing or automatic-closing and self-latching device. _

_Exception: Where the residence and the private garage are protected by an automatic residential fire sprinkler system in accordance with Sections R309.6 and R313, other door openings between the private garage and the residence need only be self-closing and self-latch- ing. This exception shall not apply to rooms used for sleeping purposes. 
_
The garage communicates with a utility room ......does the utility room communicate with the dwelling?  My first thought on an OSB door is that OSB is wood shavings and glue.  Solid wood it is not.


----------



## cda (Mar 26, 2020)

Ok self closing it is


----------



## e hilton (Mar 26, 2020)

ICE said:


> My first thought on an OSB door is that OSB is wood shavings and glue.  Solid wood it is not.


Most solid core wood doors have osb/mdf cores.


----------



## ICE (Mar 26, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Most solid core wood doors have osb/mdf cores.


I did not know that.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 26, 2020)

This is not CA. Don't need closer


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 26, 2020)

e hilton said:


> If you only use the door to service the equipment, i would consider a pair of 24” doors.  They would take up less swing space when open than a 4 ft leaf.



I would love that but I can't find a 24" wide that complies to code (at least 1-3/8" thick solid wood or honeycombed steel). I would like an insulated door if possible. I'm not paying for a custom made door.
This would be considered house/garage wall because this utility room has an air return opening into the house and is part of the conditioned space.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 26, 2020)

I did a search for CDF steel doors, they have a menu system you can work through.  If i can remember from 5 min ago ... i entered 60 min doors, metal clad, pair of 2x6-8 in 4 ft opening, for wood stud wall, etc ... and I want to say the price was a little over $200.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 26, 2020)

As usual we need to know more info then initially provided. He also could have gone to 13/4' vs 13/8".


----------



## e hilton (Mar 26, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> As usual we need to know more info then initially provided.


Yeah ... those rookie posters with scant information...


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 28, 2020)

We live for these "don't we"? smiling


----------



## Aleksandrs Nibler (Aug 8, 2022)

What about ordering a new door and not wasting time and nerves?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 8, 2022)

The self closing device has been in the IRC since 2012 that I am aware of

2018 IRC
R302.5.1 Opening protection.
Openings from a private garage directly into a room used for sleeping purposes shall not be permitted. Other openings between the garage and residence shall be equipped with solid wood doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) in thickness, solid or honeycombcore steel doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) thick, or 20-minute fire-rated doors, *equipped with a self-closing or automatic-closing device.*

2012 IRC
R302.5.1 Opening protection.
Openings from a private garage directly into a room used for sleeping purposes shall not be permitted. Other openings between the garage and residence shall be equipped with solid wood doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) in thickness, solid or honeycomb-core steel doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) thick, or 20-minute fire-rated doors,* equipped with a self-closing device.*


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 8, 2022)

mtlogcabin said:


> The self closing device has been in the IRC since 2012 that I am aware of
> 
> 2018 IRC
> R302.5.1 Opening protection.
> ...



My state amendmented this section out.


----------



## ICE (Aug 8, 2022)

2019 California Residential Code:

_R302.5.1 Opening protection. Openings from a private garage directly into a room used for sleeping purposes shall not be permitted. Other openings between the garage and residence shall be equipped with solid wood doors not less than 13/8 inches in thickness, solid or honeycomb- core steel doors not less than 13/8 inches thick, or 20-minute fire-rated doors, equipped with self-closing or automatic-closing and self-latching device.

Exception: Where the residence and the private garage are protected by an automatic residential fire sprinkler system in accordance with Sections R309.6 and R313, other door openings between the private garage and the residence need only be self-closing and self-latching. This exception shall not apply to rooms used for sleeping purposes.

R309.6 Fire sprinklers, attached garages, and carports with habitable space above. Attached garages and carports with habitable space above shall be protected by fire sprinklers in accordance with this section and Section R313.

R313.2 One- and two-family dwellings automatic fire sprinkler systems. An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall be installed in one- and two-family dwellings_





.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 8, 2022)

ICE said:


> R309.6 Fire sprinklers, attached garages, and carports with habitable space above. Attached garages and carports with habitable space above shall be protected by fire sprinklers in accordance with this section and Section R313.
> 
> R313.2 One- and two-family dwellings automatic fire sprinkler systems. An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall be installed in one- and two-family dwellings


My state also took out these sections of the IRC.


----------



## Wecline1 (Aug 9, 2022)

Rick18071 said:


> My state also took out these sections of the IRC.


What part of the code did your state keep?


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 9, 2022)

Wecline1 said:


> What part of the code did your state keep?


OK, you asked for it:

CHAPTER 403. ADMINISTRATION​STANDARDS​§ 403.21. Uniform Construction Code.​(a) The Department adopts and incorporates by reference the following codes as the Uniform Construction Code:

(1) The provisions of Chapters 2—10, 12—29 and 31—35 and Section 3006 (relating to elevator lobbies and hoistway opening protection) of the ''International Building Code of 2015,'' except:

(i) In occupancies in Use Group R-3 and within dwelling units in occupancies in Use Group R-2 the maximum riser height shall be 8 1/4 inches (210 mm) and the minimum tread depth shall be 9 inches (229 mm). A 1-inch (25 mm) nosing shall be provided on stairways with solid risers.

(ii) That Section 913.2.2 (relating to circuits supplying fire pumps) is excluded.

(iii) That in Section 2609.4 (relating to area limitations and greenhouses), exception three is modified to include ''or maintaining plants.''

(2) Chapter 11 of the ''International Building Code of 2018.''

(3) The ''International Mechanical Code of 2015.''

(4) The ''International Fuel Gas Code of 2015'' except that Section 310.3 of the ''International Fuel Gas Code of 2018'' (relating to arc-resistant CSST) is also adopted.

(5) The ''International Performance Code of 2009.''

(6) The ''International Plumbing Code of 2015'' except:

(i) A municipality within a county of the second class may not administer and enforce the ''International Plumbing Code'' adopted under this chapter.

(ii) A municipality within a county of the second class that has adopted a plumbing code and accompanying rules and regulations under the Local Health Administration Law (16 P.S. §§ 12001—12028), shall retain the authority to promulgate and enforce this plumbing code and to make any changes it deems necessary if the changes meet the Uniform Construction Code's minimum requirements.

(iii) The accessibility provisions contained in the following sections of the ''International Plumbing Code of 2018'' are adopted:

(A) Section 403.4 (relating to signage).

(B) Section 403.5 (relating to drinking fountain location).

(C) Section 404 (relating to accessible plumbing facilities).

(D) Section 405.3.1 (relating to water closets, urinals, lavatories and bidets).

(7) The ''International Residential Code of 2015,'' except that:

(i) The provisions of R314.4 requiring interconnected smoke alarms do not apply to one-family and two-family dwellings undergoing alterations, repairs or additions. Noninterconnected battery operated smoke alarms shall be installed in these dwellings.

(ii) The following specifications apply to residential stairway treads and risers.

(A) The maximum riser height is 8 1/4 inches. There may be no more than a 3/8 inch variation in riser height within a flight of stairs. The riser height is to be measured vertically between leading edges of the adjacent treads.

(B) The minimum tread depth is 9 inches measured from tread nosing to tread nosing.

(C) The greatest tread depth within any flight of stairs may not exceed the smallest by more than 3/8 inch.

(D) Treads may have a uniform projection of not more than 1 1/2 inches when solid risers are used.

(E) Stairways may not be less than 3 feet in clear width and clear headroom of 6 feet 8 inches shall be maintained for the entire run of the stair.

(F) Handrails may project from each side of a stairway a distance of 3 1/2 inches into the required width of the stair.

(iii) The following provisions are excluded:

(A) Section R302.5.1 (relating to opening protection).

(B) Section R322.2.1 (relating to elevation requirements for flood hazard areas).

(C) Section R322.3.2 (relating to elevation requirements for coastal high hazard areas).

(D) Section R325.5 (relating to openness).

(E) Table R507.6 (relating to deck beam span lengths).

(F) Table R602.7.5 (relating to minimum number of full height studs at each end of headers in exterior walls).

(G) Section N1101.4 (relating to above code programs).

(H) Section N1103.3.5 (relating to building cavities).

(I) Section N1103.5.2 (relating to demand recirculation systems).

(J) Table N1106.4 (relating to maximum energy rating index).

(K) Section P2503.5.1 (relating to rough plumbing).

(L) Section E3901.7 (relating to outdoor outlets).

(iv) The following provisions are modified:

(A) Section N1101.6 (relating to defined terms) is amended by adding the definition of ''framing factor'' as the fraction of the total building component area that is structural framing.

(B) Table 1102.1.2 (relating to insulation and fenestration criteria) is amended by adding ''or 18 + 6.5H'' to climate zone 6 wood frame wall R-value.

(C) Table N1102.1.2 (relating to insulation and fenestration requirements by components) is amended by adding footnote j which permits R-18 insulation to be permitted in place of R-20 requirement provided the wall framing factor is 20% or less or exterior walls with 24" o.c. nominal vertical stud spacing.

(D) Section N1102.4.1.2 (relating to testing) is amended as having an air leakage rate not exceeding five air changes per hour for all climate zones.

(E) Section N1105.2 (relating to mandatory requirements) is amended to require compliance with the mandatory provisions of section N1102.4.1.2.

(F) Section M1601.4.1, exception 3 (relating to joints, seams, and connections) is amended by excluding this exception for snap-lock and button-lock type joints and seams located outside of conditioned spaces.

(G) Section M1602.2 item 2 (relating to return air openings) is amended to add the word perimeter before the first use of the word room.

(H) Section E3901.11 (relating to foyers) is amended by replacing 3 feet (914 mm) with 6 feet (1829 mm) and a minimum of one receptacle.

(v) The following provisions of the International Residential Code of 2009 are adopted:

(A) Section R302.5.1 (relating to opening protection).

(B) Section R322.2.1 (relating to elevation requirements for flood hazard areas).

(C) Section R322.3.2 (relating to elevation requirements for coastal high hazard areas).

(D) Section N1101.8 (relating to above code programs).

(E) Section N1103.2.3 (relating to building cavities).

(F) Section P2503.5.1 (relating to rough plumbing).

(G) Section E3901.7 (relating to outdoor outlets).

(vi) The following provisions of the ''International Residential Code of 2018'' are adopted:

(A) Section R325.5 (relating to openness) is adopted except for exception 2.

(B) Table R507.5 (relating to deck beam span lengths).

(C) Section R602.3.1 (relating to stud size, height, and spacing) exception 3.

(D) Table R602.3(6) (relating to alternate wood bearing wall stud size, height, and spacing).

(E) Table R602.7.5 (relating to minimum number of full height studs at each end of headers in exterior walls).

(F) Section N1103.3.6 (relating to ducts buried within ceiling insulation).

(G) Section N1103.3.7 (relating to ducts located in conditioned space).

(H) Table N1106.4 including footnote ''a'' (relating to maximum energy rating index).


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 9, 2022)

Could not fit all of it in so here is the rest:

(8) The ''International Fire Code of 2015'' except that Section 806.1.1 (relating to natural cut trees) is not adopted under this chapter. A municipality that elects to adopt an ordinance for the administration and enforcement of the Uniform Construction Code may, by ordinance, restrict the placement of natural cut trees in an occupancy group. The ordinance restricting the placement of natural cut trees is not subject to section 503(b)—(k) of the act (35 P.S. § 7210.503(b)—(k)) and § 403.102(i)—(k) (relating to municipalities electing to enforce the Uniform Construction Code).

(9) The ''International Energy Conservation Code of 2015'' except that:

(i) The following provisions are excluded:

(A) Section R102.1.1 (relating to above code programs).

(B) Section C104.2.6 (relating to final inspection).

(C) Section R403.3.5 (relating to building cavities (mandatory)).

(D) Section R403.5.2 (relating to demand recirculation systems).

(E) Table R406.4 (relating to maximum energy rating index).

(F) Section C408.2.4 (relating to preliminary commissioning report).

(ii) The following provisions are modified:

(A) Chapter RE 2 is amended by adding the definition of ''framing factor'' as the fraction of the total building component area that is structural framing.

(B) Table R402.1.2 (relating to insulation and fenestration requirements by component) is amended by adding ''or 18 + 6.5H'' to climate zone 6 wood frame wall R-value.

(C) Table R402.1.2 (relating to insulation and fenestration requirements by components) is amended by adding footnote j which permits R-18 insulation to be permitted in place of R-20 requirement provided the wall framing factor is 20% or less or exterior walls with 24" o.c. nominal vertical stud spacing.

(D) Section R402.4.1.2 (relating to testing) is amended as having an air leakage rate not exceeding five air changes per hour for all climate zones.

(E) Section R405.2 (relating to mandatory requirements) is amended to require compliance with the mandatory provisions of section R402.4.1.2.

(iii) The following provisions of the International Energy Conservation Code of 2009 are adopted:

(A) Section 102.1.1 (relating to above code programs).

(B) Section 104.3 (relating to final inspection).

(C) Section 403.2.3 (relating to building cavities).

(iv) The following provisions of the International Energy Conservation Code of 2018 are adopted:

(A) Section R403.3.6 (relating to ducts buried within ceiling insulation).

(B) Section R403.3.7 (relating to ducts located in conditioned space).

(C) Table R406.4 including footnote ''a'' (relating to maximum energy rating index).

(10) The ''International Existing Building Code of 2015'' except that Section 101.2 (relating to scope) is modified to add an exception for detached residential buildings and townhouses not more than three stories above grade plane in height with a separate means of egress and their accessory structures to comply with either the International Existing Building Code of 2015 or the International Residential Code of 2015.

(i) The accessibility provisions contained in the following sections of the ''International Existing Building Code of 2018'' are adopted:

(A) Section 301.5 (relating to compliance with accessibility).

(B) Section 305 (relating to accessibility for existing buildings).

(C) Section 1101.2 (relating to creation or extension of nonconformity).

(D) Section 1508 (relating to construction sites).

(E) Appendix ''B'' (relating to supplementary accessibility requirements for existing buildings and facilities).

(11) The ''International Wildland-Urban Interface Code of 2015.''

(12) Appendix E of the ''International Building Code of 2018.''

(13) Appendix H of the ''International Building Code of 2009.''



*  *  *  *  *


§ 403.26. Swimming pools.​(a) A swimming pool, hot tub and spa which is accessory to a one- or two-family dwelling must comply with the ''International Residential Code of 2015'' which adopts, by reference, the ''International Swimming Pool and Spa Code of 2015.''

(b) A swimming pool, hot tub or spa that is not accessory to a one- or two-family dwelling must comply with the Public Bathing Law (35 P.S. §§ 672—680d) and the ''International Building Code of 2015'' which adopts, by reference, the ''International Swimming Pool and Spa Code of 2015.'' The accessibility provisions contained in Section 307.1.4 (relating to general design requirements) of the ''International Swimming Pool and Spa Code of 2018'' are adopted.


----------

